# Can anyone help me ID this opera?



## Jeronymo (Mar 31, 2013)

I have heard a piece of opera (at least that's what I think it is - I'm somewhat ignorant on the subject of categorizing music...) and it seems to be in Italian (I guess), so I can't even "capture" the words being spoken to Google it.

I have upload a portion of it here:
(edited out)
(I couldn't attach it to this post because it said that it is an invalid file - it was a WMA file)
The download link appears after waiting a few seconds.

Can anyone help me find it's title?

Thanks.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I sent you a PM two days ago asking you to resubmit your question without need to download anything. Please upload to YouTube or a similar host so that members can listen without having to download a file from an unknown provenance.


----------



## Jeronymo (Mar 31, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I sent you a PM two days ago asking you to resubmit your question without need to download anything. Please upload to YouTube or a similar host so that members can listen without having to download a file from an unknown provenance.


Sorry about that.
I've missed the notification.
I wrongfully assumed that sth was wrong with the site.

Here is the file:





I don't have to make a new topic now, do I ?

Sorry for all the trouble and thanks.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Jeronymo said:


> Sorry about that.
> I've missed the notification.
> I wrongfully assumed that sth was wrong with the site.
> 
> ...


No that's great. It doesn't sound anything like opera to me - more some kind of folk music.


----------



## Jeronymo (Mar 31, 2013)

*Found it !*

Ha! I found it! It's:
Emma Shapplin - Spente Le Stelle.

And another interesting one is this:
Emma Shapplin - La Notte Etterna.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Good for you!


----------

